# Spot the Violations, Oct 16 Edition



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Those are the new CFLWs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Went out today with camera in hand, and on the way down from a scenic overlook I spied this.


 




They misfigured their "arranged to drain" plan.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They misfigured their "arranged to drain" plan.



Oh, it drains just fine. Just not where it is intended. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Man, someone used a gray plug on a white box what a freaking hack job. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I find it odd that the way to a scenic view looks like a prison stairway. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I find it odd that the way to a scenic view looks like a prison stairway. :laughing:



_Everything_ is odd to you, Bob.








​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I find it odd that the way to a scenic view looks like a prison stairway. :laughing:


 

Yeah now it all makes sense,,,,,,,no wonder 480's got so much time to post:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah now it all makes sense,,,,,,,no wonder 480's got so much time to post:laughing:



Damn. My cover as a diabetic prisoner has been blown.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> _Everything_ is odd to you, Bob.


No, just most things from the cornfields seem odd to me. :laughing:



480sparky said:


> ​


Apparently a maximum security prison tower is what you corn folks in Iowa call a scenic view.:whistling2:

Around here scenic views have less metal and more nature.








Its a sheer drop on the other side of that fence, I guess they trust us not to through ourselves off. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Its a sheer drop on the other side of that fence, I guess they trust us not to through ourselves off. :laughing:


They have to keep people from throwing them selves off and getting blood all over the scenic view. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> ....Its a sheer drop on the other side of that fence, I guess they trust us not to through ourselves off. :laughing:


:yawn:​ 










Yep, we're all stupid around here. Clean air and all really messes up our brains.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Well at least it is your own thread you F-ed up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Went out today with camera in hand, and on the way down from a scenic overlook I spied this.


Is that a new water proof "CFL":laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Well at least it is your own thread you F-ed up.



Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Show off


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Show off


Jealous.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Jealous.


Of what, your photoshop skills


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Jealous.


Not of flat ground, metal and cement. :no: :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Not of flat ground, metal and cement. :no: :laughing:


News flash, Bob. _Iowa_ means _Rolling Hills_. When Hollywood wants flat ground, they gotta go to Kansas.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Of what, your photoshop skills










​


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> News flash, Bob. _Iowa_ means _Rolling Hills_. When Hollywood wants flat ground, they gotta go to Kansas.


News flash, those are some wimpy hills. :laughing: Is that where teletubbies was filmed?


































Now these are hills. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> News flash, those are some wimpy hills. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Is that where teletubbies was filmed?
> ...


Blow that teeny thing up! Take _real_ photographs, not snapshots!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Blow that teeny thing up! Take _real_ photographs, not snapshots!


Actually when I take them they are much larger but I am not enough of an a hole to post them full size. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Actually when I take them they are much larger but I am not enough of an a hole to post them full size. :thumbup:



You shoot 120mp images?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

This might not be a very nice picture, it was taken a few years ago by my brother.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Question is how the water gets in there?


----------

